
NASA makes their entire media library publicly accessible and copyright free - Anon84
https://www.diyphotography.net/nasa-makes-entire-media-library-publicly-accessible-copyright-free/
======
grawprog
Should have 2017 in the title.

------
garmaine
It was always copyright free.

~~~
rtkwe
It being centrally and easily searchable is a nice newish thing. Used to be it
was scattered about and hard to search the whole breadth of the library for
images.

